# Where does your chi(s) sleep?



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone's routine is. Does your chi(s) and other dog(s) run loose during the night, sleep in bed with you, or do you crate them every night?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

They all sleep in the bed ninja is half hairless and freezes do easily will not wear clothes he loves being under te covers on my legs and baby either sleeps on my pillow beside my head or on my back lol

Prada and beau don't live with us but try sleep with their dad in his bed


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

ALL 3 in our bed! Why wouldn't they? Big, fluffy down filled duvets, fleece blanket and flannel sheets. I am kind of a cozy/spa bedding freak!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Spacely sleeps in a crate right by my bed, with a fleece blanket and a baby blanket. He usually snoozes for about an hour with me, under the covers and then I move him to his crate when the lights go out.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL! I love that your chis are spoiled! 
Herc sleeps in the bed with my 9 yr old daughter. Gunner started off in the bed with me and hubby from day 1. I crated him the first night home and totally caved to the whining. Besides, the whole point of getting another chi was to get another bed partner! My husband works one month at a time away from home. He's not loving Gunner in the bed with us though. So it looks like he's gonna have to be crated for a month and sleep with mama for a month. I've been crating him for the past week and he's actually done really well. Only a bit of whining and scratching at first and then he settles down til about 7 am.
I miss having the lil guy in the bed with me though.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy has her bed on my bed, which she sleeps in. Sometimes she curls up beside my legs though and I don't want to move her because she's sound asleep.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Right now, my two little ones are sleeping in a crate together - but only because we have a new 3 month old pup that needs a sleeping partner and can't be trusted running loose in the house. Prior to the pup, Gracie slept in the bed with us, under the covers, right between us. Once the pup is trustworthy, they'll both return to the bed. 

Pedro sleeps in his comfy chair in the corner of the bedroom - with his favourite blankie. He always tries sleeping with us, but it doesn't last long - as soon as one of us turns over, he growls and goes to his chair...Kinda grumpy, he is!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

Gandalf sleeps between us, under the covers. He has since he mastered the potty training. Tinkerbelle sleeps in her crate right next to the bed. We are still working on getting stronger bladder muscles. Origionally I kept her by me so I could put my fingers in the crate to let her know I was close. But she has never whined one time. She has her blankie and a toy in her crate. She is 8 months old and she barked for the first time last weekend. She has not barked since. Gandalf makes up for it. He does not understand the man across the street is allowed to get in his car. Gandalf is up in the window letting me know he is leaving. LOL I would be lost without my boy snuggled up to me. I think he is my blankie. LOL


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

The rescue Chis and resident Chis all sleep in big crates in the Chi room. I like them forming a pack with one another. Peanut, my spoiled Diva, sleeps with me. She also has a crate in the bedroom, which she stays in when I exercise in the morning--if she were to jump out of my high bed, she would get hurt. Peanut is a huge bed hog.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine slept in a crate together since I got them, until around 7 months old when they got spayed. During recovery, I didn't want them getting into each other's stitches, and I didn't want them being separated... so they slept with us. After I found they didn't get into everything in the middle of the night and that they actually slept with us the whole time.. it just stayed that way. Both have slept with us ever since... 

We have a low platform bed, prolly about 16 inches from the floor to the top of the mattress. We also have homemade pet stairs they can use to get up and down. So I am not worried about them getting on or off of it.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

ChiChi, my spoiled diva girl sleeps with me and my Shetland Sheepdog, Aonghus, while Rico and Napoleon sleep together in the living room or with my daughter. Miss ChiChi likes to sleep curled up by my knees or by my stomach and she has been a wonderful heating pad since I had surgery earlier this month!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Right now the chi puppy sleeps in a crate next to our bed (cause she is still being housetrained) and our bigger dog sleeps in his own dog bed in our bedroom. He slept in a crate for 6 months when we first got him.

We have a no dogs in the bed rule. I can barely stand my husband in bed, much less a pile of dogs! LOL.

Once the little one is not a puppy anymore she will get her own dog bed too!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Both of mine sleep in the bed. Lion sleeps curled up under the covers and Penny sleeps on a pillow. Lion won't jump off the bed, but Penny will if she needs to get down. They both wake me up in the AM when it is time for breakfast! I don't even need an alarm clock


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sparkles sleeps in the bed with me since night one. Chanel sleeps right with my 9 year old grandson for the last two months and he is ever so loving and responsible.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey has always slept with Hubby and I in our bed. She's usually under the covers but sometimes sticks her head out when she's too hot. I wake up to her licking my face lol.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie sleeps right inbetween Hubby & I under the covers!! She has to always sleep with me where ever I sleep.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Stella sleeps with me from the day I got her she prefers under the sheets in bed


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Both of mine sleep in the bed. Lion sleeps curled up under the covers and Penny sleeps on a pillow. Lion won't jump off the bed, but Penny will if she needs to get down. They both wake me up in the AM when it is time for breakfast! I don't even need an alarm clock


Gunner is my alarm too! 7 am every morning (especially if he's in his crate). But it's not too eat, it's to pee and poo outside.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Missygal said:


> Bailey has always slept with Hubby and I in our bed. She's usually under the covers but sometimes sticks her head out when she's too hot. I wake up to her licking my face lol.


I get so tickled when I see Gunner's head on my husband's pillow and his body under the covers.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Matilda sleeps with hubby & I. Occasionally Mari & Lulu do as well. Everyone else sleeps happily in their own crates.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Since Rocky is about 6 months old he is sleeping in bed with us . Would never have it any other way!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

When Odie was younger, she slept in her crate but would wake up and whine a couple times during the night and fall back asleep. She slept in there until she was probably 5 or 6 months old. We finally gave in and now she sleeps with us and we get to sleep a full night! She has a bed at the end of our bed but sometimes worms her way under the covers.


----------



## LowClassCC (Oct 23, 2011)

lets start off with the fact i sleep on my right side. ziggy (border collie) sleeps stretched out against my chest. kay-ak (border collie) sleeps curled up next to my legs at my front. alex (chinese crested) sleeps stretched out against my back. and lilah (chi) sleeps curled up next to my butt. wife sleeps squished against the wall. and we all sleep under the covers.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

LowClassCC said:


> lets start off with the fact i sleep on my right side. ziggy (border collie) sleeps stretched out against my chest. kay-ak (border collie) sleeps curled up next to my legs at my front. alex (chinese crested) sleeps stretched out against my back. and lilah (chi) sleeps curled up next to my butt. wife sleeps squished against the wall. and we all sleep under the covers.


Hilarious! I thought you were a woman until you stated wife was squished against the wall. Typically, this is what the woman does to the man.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Both of the girls sleep in bed with me. My bed is pretty high, Lily has no problem jumping on the bed but poor little Olive has to be picked up. I need to get her some stairs.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

My two sleep in their own beds, but they nap with my husband and I until lights out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue Chi said:


> Just wondering what everyone's routine is. Does your chi(s) and other dog(s) run loose during the night, sleep in bed with you, or do you crate them every night?


My dogs sleep with me! I couldn't imagine them sleeping in a crates! They get so happy when I say I'm going to bed! They perk their little heads off the couch (where they are alreadly sleeping lol) and then we all go out for one last potty break and they run and jump in the bed, do that sideways half butt in the air and destroy the covers lol trying to get underneithe them! It's funny. They are good, they stay in bed with me until I wake up, then we go straight to the bathroom outside. They hold it through the night. Kanyon sleeps in his dog bed next to my bed. Same potty routine or him as well.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine sleep in the bed with me for 5 nights week, then the other 2 they are banished to the kitchen!!LOL 
They started off sleeping in the kitchen so it doesnt bother them too much and they can get out into the run or to their pads if they need a wee when Im not in.. They arent allowed free range coz I have some elderly cats who only come downstairs when the dogs are corralled, due to the fact they will chase them and basically be horrible little bullies!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Calista sleeps on the sofa at night, she has her snuggle sack, and a blanket, she brings up her teddy and snuggles up in the blankies, we kiss her good night, sing her little song... (yeah seriously) and then she stays asleep until we get up in the morning.
If we are lucky she might even come and say hi to us, before she goes back to sleep! She is normally completely disinterested in anything until her normal wake up time, which is 11.30 am! Lazy beast!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie, Chance & Gia sleep in bed with me. Jadey sleeps in her playpen.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

My 3 have their own room in the house so they sleep on their own bed in their room.
Despite them having 7 beds/chaise/sofas etc. in their room to choose from, they ALWAYS tend to snuggle up together in their piggy snuggle bed hehe!
I would love to have them on our bed, but there are 3 problems with that:
1. I am scared to roll over and crush them
2. My hubby would kill me (lol)
3. Our bed is a rather high four poster and if they jump/fall off it I am scared them will hurt themselves
In the morning they come out of their room and I put them on the bed (too high for them to jump) and then they wake my hubby up with 'lick attacks' lol
I swear it is the best thing to wake him up, especially since he sleep through ALL alarms etc.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

In my bed. Me and my hubby love having them in with us. We get a good morning greeting every morning which is brilliant.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Quinn sleeps in bed with me or my mom. Leah sleeps with me or with my little sister.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am getting my first chi pup this weekend. I was wondering if sleeping in the bed was a bad idea? I don't want to roll over on her! Also, don't want her to pee. Is it best to start of with a crate for the first little while? I want her in the bed eventually.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I try to have Teddy in the bed whenever my boyfriend allows it. He has pet-induced allergies and he's a law student (lots of stress) so he gets cranky if he can't get a good's night's sleep because of the dog. I said I'd get him a playpen and a brother to snuggle with at night if he'd prefer that.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

teetee said:


> I am getting my first chi pup this weekend. I was wondering if sleeping in the bed was a bad idea? I don't want to roll over on her! Also, don't want her to pee. Is it best to start of with a crate for the first little while? I want her in the bed eventually.


I think it's best to start with a crate. That said, we tried the crate when we first got Gunner and he would not quit whining. I totally caved and put him in the bed. I thought he was doing so good when he started sleeping through the night and not needing to go potty outside. Then the next time i changed my bed sheets, I found where he pees at the foot of the bed.:angry4:That's why I say crate for a while. Gunner has been sleeping in his crate (with no probs)since I found the pee. My husband leaves to go back to work in 2 weeks. I'm gonna try the bed again and see if he still sneaky pees. If he does, he has to stay in the crate. Which makes me sad as I actually like him in the bed with me. For now, he gets naps only with mama.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

JJ normally sleeps in bed with me and my husband, sometime our cat even joins us. Except right now while JJ is recovering from his back injury we haven't brought him to bed because it quite high. As a result my husband is now sleeping in the living room. He found he can't sleep soundly at night without his Chihuahua. Apparantly sleeping without me isn't an issue though!  (I'm not mad, I really think its quite funny)


----------

